# HTML-Form mit type="file". - Auswahl beschränken



## HeinerK (3. Februar 2007)

Hoi,

kann man der Auswahlmaske gleich via HTML mit auf den Weg geben, dass sie nur Dateien mit der Endung "pdf" anzeigt?

Gruß
Heiner


----------



## Gumbo (3. Februar 2007)

Theoretisch ist das mit dem accept-Attribut möglich. Doch ich kenne keinen Webbrowser, der das unterstützt.


----------



## Julian Maicher (3. Februar 2007)

Nein. Die Möglichkeit bietet dir HTML momentan nicht. (Stimmt Gumbo: Die Möglichkeit bietet dir momentan kein Browser)
Du kannst z.B. mit PHP nach dem Abschicken des Formulares überprüfen, ob es sich um eine *.pdf Datei handelt. 
Irgendwo musst du die gesendeten Daten ja auch verarbeiten - was du sicherlich mit einer dynamischen Sprache (z.B. PHP) machen wirst.


----------



## MAN (3. Februar 2007)

Wenn man es allerdings mit PHP erst überprüft, dann kannst du es nicht einfach an der Dateiendung festmachen, welchen Typ von Datei übergeben wurde.

Der Typ der Datei steht ja bekanntlich am Anfang im Header jener Datei.

Mit einem schnell hinprogrammierten PHP-Skript könnte man somit "pdf-datei.exe.pdf" übergeben.

Aber da man aus der Frage nicht genau feststellen kann, was mit diesem Formular weiter passiert, kann man den Rest nur spekulieren 

Viele Grüße,

MAN


----------

